# Chest & Bi's day after Back?



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi allAs the title says, I trained back well last night (mon), I would normally train chest & bi's on Wed but can't make it so would it be silly to train biceps with chest tonight? Or should I train chest alone as it may overtrain my biceps? By the way my biceps do not ache at all from last nights back workout.Cheers guys.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

do legs tonight instead and do chest/bi's later in the week


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

It's fine. You really won't overtrain in one workout.


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Ash78 said:


> It's fine. You really won't overtrain in one workout.


Agreed.

I actually did this exact set up for almost a year with good results. Your biceps recovery suprisingly fast.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

that's fine mate...i do sh!t like tht alot


----------

